# KDS Detailing New launch / Updates of painting, training, website



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

It's been a while since I done a thread of KDS customers, cars, detail, paintwork, training, so I thought it best top do a little update of things to come in the future.

You may or may not know that KDS detailing has a new website? 
The changes are complete now with just constant updates to be made on a regular basis, slightly like a social media site (will get back to that later). 
To start things off let post a few pics of a small amount of what been going on summer 2012.

Let's start with the training courses,

Here at KDS detailing we have held 3 group training day this year so far with another just around the corning.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

Feedback from the previous group day starts here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720&page=26

A couple of pics form last group training



















If I include the one to one training course held by myself we are now over 100 pupils in less than a year, I am very happy with feedback from both formats

Here is an email from pupil feedback from one to one training

"Hi Kelly

I just wanted to drop you an email to thank you for your time over the last couple of days. I had a great time and I feel far more confident in being able to deliver the standards that I aspire to. I would love to be able to come back at some stage!!

Your reputation is thoroughly deserved and I can only hope that one day I am somewhere close to being able to deliver what you and your team deliver
Thanks again.

Kind regards
Richard"

So here are some snippets from the one to one days























































Next pupil




























This pupil came from Australia , yes that's correct Australia , I thought Spain was some distance but this wins by far .




























Not all products and wipe downs are equal










So on to a few cars that have graced the doors of KDS.

Part wet sand detail and Gtechniq coatings after poor re-paint by bodyshop










Notice in the back ground the M5










Was in for repaint of front bumper and then bronze detail and Gtechniq optional extras over entire car .










While we are on Bmw's a M3 Cs in for 4 xwheel refurb ,dent removal , repaint of front bumper , silver detail , leather re-colour and Gtechniq coatings



















Lovely 997 GT3 in for silver detail and Gtechniq coatings



















Customer waiting to drive away










Aston martin in for silver detail










A Bentley in for minor accident repair , wheel refurb , tyres , wet sand , silver detail .



















I have documented the entire wheel refurb process (first time I have been able to) on one of the hardest types of wheels , its got special colour chrome centres , it's a split rim wheel , it's a very large wheel , its got diamond cut lip , so full house with complex processes. 
In the future I will write full thread of processes.
None of this paint wheel in a bodyshop and mask up the tyres














































The Bentley finished










Email back after collection of his second car to be worked on by KDS

"Dear Kelly,

What an extraordinary job you have done on my Bentley Mulsanne. Thank you. 
Winston Chirchill's great friend Duff Cooper was written this little note when he retired as British Ambassador to France in 1947. The words are apt even to this day and particularly in your case:
"Success as very well you know
Is not becoming rich and swell
But doing what you mean to do
And doing it supremely well".

I will be in touch shortly about my nephew's Mini.
As ever,
Mark"

While still touching painting this is a very recent project










This just completed



















So much better in black










Porsche in for rear bumper repaint and gold detail










Brings me nicely onto another 911 on for repaint detail and Gtechniq coatings














































Weather proofing of the underside



















All back together



















This customer has a deep interest in taking this lovely old 911 along to the next waxstock show in 2013 .

Its covered nearly 100k too.










So while on the subject of waxstock show,

Here is the bonnet KDS painted as part of a demo of what we can do and to support the show itself.










A visitor gate crashed




























Reflection of the show cars in the hall at waxstock










and video of finish






If you did not attend this years show then you missed KDS show car .



















This car was with KDS for 2 whole weeks while we sorted out all the problems (its going to be a great thread) and also our friends at paintshield came down to KDS to protect the front of the car.



















Sat up out the way on the detailing ramp










Just before the waxstock show we stopped to give the show cars a quick clean










On the actual show day there were many things going on,
A demo from me and Kons on wet sanding










A speed detailing comp, to win around £400 of prizes .

The winner was Steve Hugget from detailing world .

Here he is in action ,










If you did not know he is on detailing world ,

Here is a thread of his wet sanding after completing a KDS one to one training course.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255906

Here is a shot I got while driving home the Hire van (which had Dodo juice wax applied to it I kid you not) from waxstock .










While on about wet sanding here is a New BMW back at KDS unit being fully wet sanded , we have carry out this service to many new German cars  but we have been told to be very discrete about how many and not to post to many threads.










Which brings me onto the ENZO that we fully striped down repainted , wet sanded , and then Platinum detail and Gtechniq coatings.





































And lastly the Wilton House show that the Enzo was a star attraction










if you missed my passenger laps around the top gear test tract in the Enzo enjoy






slightly more info on the Enzo here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265330

Full HD video footage of entire process start to finish in the future.










The Veyron in the back ground was is this car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211841

KDS detailing had a small stand there too










That concludes my smallish thread , much more to come in the future , for those of you who cant wants months maybe years I do update on a regular basis my facebook page .

http://www.facebook.com/kellykds.harris

But more importantly the new website is also updated .

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

The new site covers pretty much everything we do know and with full price break down as well.

Some examples of the new parts to site .

We have downloadable catalogue file

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/catalogue

We have in the guide section an aftercare downloadable file

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/images/kds/pdfdocs/kds-aftercare-booklet-2012.pdf

We have a training page

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

And training programme downloadable file

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/images/kds/pdfdocs/training.pdf

There is a wheel section , painting section , mechanical section, transport section , photography section.

confused about wheel colours ? well i have a 4 minute video of the colours

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/services/wheel-refurbishing

wet sanding detailing has a description and price menu finally too.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/paint-correction-packages/wet-sand

I will be menu pricing the painting of cars to just like the paint correction to make it far easier for public to understand which is best for their needs

The gallery is fully controlled by KDS now and besides each car is what package and extras where carried out to the car.

We will be adding many more videos and photos to the new site slowly , and to follow these the easiest way is to scroll to the very bottom of any page and then click on the "latest Cars" this roles over when a new car is added.

And maybe more for the DW members there will be a Resources pages on everything on the subject of paint and detailing in the future.

I will still be on DW but due to work loads and a growing business it may be less than in the past years.

Things to come like spray painting training , PDR training , brake caliper refurb training, AND MUCH MORE 

Any question and comments then feel free to ask.

Lots to read and take i know but please read carefully.

I will be back :thumb:

Best Regards kelly


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice write up kelly :thumb:..

It looks like someone shops where I shop ..


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great stuff Kelly. Reading all of that shows just how much you guys can do with a car.

Excellent stuff.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great stuff Kelly :thumb: your place seems to have some sort of magnetic pull! every time I drive past I get the urge to drop in :lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning Kelly...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Kelly.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic stuff as always from Kelly and the KDS team - nice to read the testimonials too, a fitting tribute to your work!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Your work is truly phenomenal!!!! I am actually considering the long journey for training


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

That enzo looks amazing, can't wait for the full write up!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Incredible work as always!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

If I'd known you were putting the pics on here I'd have done my hair lol

Great work mate.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great to see this Kelly. 

Working out when i can afford time and money for some more training

Great to see your work as always


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great stuff Kelly really show cases the excellent and varied offerings from KDS....great to have you on the doorstep :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great thread, can't wait for the full write up on that ENZO :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work as always Kelly.....


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

As i said kelly look awsome! 

Cant wait for the ST to get some KDS magic


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JasonH20URF said:


> As i said kelly look awsome!
> 
> Cant wait for the ST to get some KDS magic


Not long now :thumb: 

kelly


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice bit of cheeky advertising for a couple of non DW supporters :lol:

A continuation of onwards and upwards of KDS then - congratulations. You'll be needing another unit if you get any bigger surely?! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing stuff Kelly, you've been very busy!!!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Love it, leading the way :buffer:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really stunning work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing write up, lot of useful information here :thumb:.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking stuff there fella.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> Nice write up kelly :thumb:..
> 
> It looks like someone shops where I shop ..


yep Aldi nice and cheap 

Anyway you cost me loads of cash as my Bike has been fully transformed into a carbon one with very trick parts because of you Dooka 

you saying wait until you start buying carbon fibre parts?

next minute i am looking up on the net guess what carbon parts :lol:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Great stuff Kelly. Reading all of that shows just how much you guys can do with a car.
> 
> Excellent stuff.


Thanks



jlw41 said:


> Great stuff Kelly :thumb: your place seems to have some sort of magnetic pull! every time I drive past I get the urge to drop in :lol


Yes it that strong i cant leave the place 



Ronnie said:


> Stunning Kelly...


Thanks ronnie



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic Kelly.





JBirchy said:


> Fantastic stuff as always from Kelly and the KDS team - nice to read the testimonials too, a fitting tribute to your work!


Thanks , the Bentley one i found very nice and fitting



rob_vrs said:


> Your work is truly phenomenal!!!! I am actually considering the long journey for training


Thanks , let me know if you are planning too :thumb:



floppy_dave said:


> That enzo looks amazing, can't wait for the full write up!


Its going to be very big , thinking about out sourcing the Video editing as i will never get the time or the skill to do it justice



Keith_Lane said:


> Incredible work as always!!


Thanks guys

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Superspec said:


> If I'd known you were putting the pics on here I'd have done my hair lol
> 
> Great work mate.


Hair we detail cars not our hair 



dekerf1996 said:


> Great to see this Kelly.
> 
> Working out when i can afford time and money for some more training
> 
> Great to see your work as always


Thanks training is always going on jsut look out for the threads :thumb:



-Simon- said:


> Great stuff Kelly really show cases the excellent and varied offerings from KDS....great to have you on the doorstep :thumb:


And handy that we have a devoted DW member near by that helps out all the members have such good days that you organise :thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:


> great thread, can't wait for the full write up on that ENZO :thumb:


The photo thread will have to be in subsections , as its going to be BIG



David Proctor said:


> Stunning work as always Kelly.....


Thanks david 



Refined Detail said:


> Nice bit of cheeky advertising for a couple of non DW supporters :lol:
> 
> A continuation of onwards and upwards of KDS then - congratulations. You'll be needing another unit if you get any bigger surely?! :lol:


Cheeky advertising going on ALL around the world my friend more than you think and a lot can be underhanded too.

regards to unit in 2011 we actually had another covert unit the same size as current one on the same estate , Heavenly was the only guy that was aware of it and had been in the unit too , this was due to work load / amount of cars we had through the better weather months was greater than we could keep up with, but it ends up a storage unit only and does not fix the problem either.

This year i have employed more people and become more effective with the work loads and processes , which in turn has speeded up the turn around of the work , BUT we still had to employ in a detailer from here for around 6-7 weeks to help out with the demand and clear any back logs , so at some points this year it was a team of 6 people working on the shop floor painting and detailing.

even this week we are still full up (we can deal with around 10 cars per week) and its looks like it is going to slow down towards middle of November at present, which is much later in the year than normal, hopefully this is a good sign for the future and other detailers are seeing the same too :thumb:

Even had to train Tracy to deal with correction and wet sanding :buffer:



















everyone gets to do the correction in KDS , i like to keep them ALL busy 

kelly


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> everyone gets to do the correction in KDS , i like to keep them ALL busy
> 
> kelly


:lol: thats why im dropping and running :buffer:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning quality work as always and some simply mind blowing cars you get to work on! :thumb:


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Fantastic work Kelly..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Amazing stuff Kelly, you've been very busy!!!


Thanks , yes been busy and trying to develop the staff and company as a whole which can take a lot of time too.



Roy said:


> Love it, leading the way :buffer:


Thanks for the help :thumb:



horned yo said:


> really stunning work


Thanks



deni2 said:


> Amazing write up, lot of useful information here :thumb:.


thanks will have more to come in the future too



-Mat- said:


> Cracking stuff there fella.


Thanks



B17BLG said:


> epic work


Thanks



JasonH20URF said:


> :lol: thats why im dropping and running :buffer:


did you drop and run :lol:



id_doug said:


> Stunning quality work as always and some simply mind blowing cars you get to work on! :thumb:


we do sometimes i guess , it does become another day same job thou in the end as they are all cars with "paint"



Monza Man said:


> Fantastic work Kelly..


Thanks

kelly


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I doff my cap to you Kelly... great to see all of the hard work and commitment paying off.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Rich @ PB said:


> I doff my cap to you Kelly... great to see all of the hard work and commitment paying off.


Rich thank you for kind comments , as you well know commitment will pay off in the end , the long game is how some of us like to play :thumb:

kelly


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very incredible!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Awesome stuff Kelly! One day might be able to make the trip down for training


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> did you drop and run :lol:
> 
> kelly


Unforchanutly it was do that or never leave....

And well now you've seen what quality work is expected down here you know why I came to you  looking foward to getting her back... Now with new wheels and even more KDS magic 20 days and counting 

Can't thank you guys enough for being so understanding and helpful and I think I ow lepsons allot of beer for sorting my storage out!!!!!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

super cool ! didnt know you did valeting to


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

how long are the painting course kelly?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Phil H said:


> Awesome stuff Kelly! One day might be able to make the trip down for training


Would be great if you did :thumb:



alesoft73 said:


> Very incredible!


Thanks



JasonH20URF said:


> Unforchanutly it was do that or never leave....
> 
> And well now you've seen what quality work is expected down here you know why I came to you  looking foward to getting her back... Now with new wheels and even more KDS magic 20 days and counting
> 
> Can't thank you guys enough for being so understanding and helpful and I think I ow lepsons allot of beer for sorting my storage out!!!!!!


we are starting on the wing as i type :thumb:



craigeh123 said:


> super cool ! didnt know you did valeting to


Oh yes and much more , we carry out lots of valeting work to many cars , just dont expect it to be me doing the valeting thou 



andyrst said:


> how long are the painting course kelly?


Not set a course in stone yet and still thinking about it, we have had many enquires about such course , but health and safety factors are completely different to showing someone how to machine polish.

Also as we are very busy with the painting side of things , 70%-80% of our work has paint work now it could be a very large disruption to the work flow.

Still thinking about it thou, even in the winter months when you would expect it to slow down it does not with paint and restoration.

I have got 3 cars lined up for winter long term restoration thinking it would be slower with a few supercar light accident damage to do and this is what we have to deal with on a daily basis.










more than half the cars in the photo have been painted , and then detailed afterwards.

I can train someone around the work load for detailing and only need some floor space, but painting means the oven and thats what i am trying to get my head around.

Unless an expansion is on the cards which is going through my head and business plans.

HTH Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

To update the thread here is a few pics of a more recent one to one training i held.













































































































Now i set a big challenge , this not easy not quick to do but if you can turn this around then i am happy with what you have learnt.




























well he went and done it :thumb:










all credit to Dan for picking up all the different ways of correction.










And then explained about filling of so many different products.














































and then played with wipe downs



















Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The feed back i got the day after the above training :thumb:

Hi Kelly,

Just want to thank you again for 2 great and invaluable days.
You are a great teacher and an inspiration not only detailing wise but business wise and as a person.

The training has been a real eye opener for me and feel that if I didn't have this training it would of taken me a lot longer time to get to where I need to be, not that I am there yet but you have set me on the right path and given me skills and confidence I don't know from where else I could of gained them and I have already done a lot of searching to try to gain the knowledge that you have passed on to me.

Please pass on my thanks to Tracy, Paul, Kons & Alex for looking after me and making me feel welcome and thank you also for the food.

If I can ever help you out anytime with anything just let me know, you can get me on this email anytime or my mobile
07827 xxxxxx.

I haven't looked yet but hopefully I can leave a testimonial on your site. 
Oh and the pics are great cheers.

Thanks again and keep doing what your doing.

Dan . 

This is when it makes it so worth while

kelly


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Absolutely amazing pictures there along with outstanding work


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> we are starting on the wing as i type :thumb:


Sweet  Evans halshaw battered it didn't they  I knew it was bad when I saw that it was costing the dealership I bought it from £125  there offer to fix it was to do it again hmmm thought I would just take the cost On the chin this time and not let them do anymore damage

Does that mean that lepsons have Done the alloys already? :driver:


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for posting the pics Kelly! :thumb:

Don't have much else to add as I think my email from after the training says enough.

Anyone that is serious about learning machine polishing/wet sand/all things detailing and paint related then I would say get to KDS, even if its a long distance from you, the training and knowledge you receive will more than make up for the extra miles travelled.
Kelly has also got a very talented team @ KDS so you will be in good hands and well looked after.

All The Best

Dan


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great 1:1 training pics Kelly! Looks fantastic....can't wait for the group event on Sunday the 25th of November....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

Still some spaces left in the beginners and intermediate groups, now on a first come first served basis :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all just thought I would show you some of the paint work Kelly has just done for me

This is the warranty work Evans Halshaw Plymouth body shop...

after pointing out this mess to them they (after a blasing row with the manager) stated "yea we could have done better.... We're give it another go". I decided that I would prefer to pay someone professional to do the work.

Having seem what he does as a bad bonnet to show us how to the fix defects I had no problems popping 250 miles up the road to see KDS!!!!

Evans Halshaw's attempt
































































Note the bubble/ dirt under the paint....

On my knuckle 









On the paperwork









Eye of my phone case  and pink sheet :lol:










Phone cover again and paperwork again....










On to a different quality of work!!!!!

This was one part of the work KDS did a bit of leather work front and rear bumper repaint and fix my mess 
































































All I can say is I won't be going anywhere else every again!

Thanks Kelly and team for everything including storing my car and having the work done to such a high standard just saving my pennies for some training now


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll get some better pics up when it's warm enough for a bit good wash and bit of love


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Wouldn't let anyone else near my car. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Jason i will have a look at what pics i may have , 

did a quick sort through on sunday of a few of the latest files , and i am sure there are a few of your car , cant remember what thou 

i will be back soon if i have any :thumb:

Never been so busy with all this paint work lark , got 3 full resto in at present and many cars in for front end stone chips , scuffs and dents, including lovely new jag XF R . 

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Had a quick look and only have a few as i thought

here was how the rest of your car was after the bodyshop done their magic

we noticed over spray over the entire car like this










found a pic of bumper removal for repaint



















during prep










we ended up giving your whole car a light polish to remove the over spray kindly left by the first bodyshop and gave it a coat of C1.5 too , which you may not of been told and was not charged for but i guessed your realised when you viewed your car  now with lack of over spray

kelly


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Had a quick look and only have a few as i thought
> 
> here was how the rest of your car was after the bodyshop done their magic
> 
> ...


To be perfectly honest I didn't even look:doublesho

I knew the quality and service I was getting :thumb:

To be honest I was ashamed to deliver the car like it was, I closed the delivery schedule at work to I could finish the sanding/ correct the paint and make it look the best it could... But when I got it back that Wednesday I felt the need to fight :lol:

When i arrived I did catch a good reflection as I pulled in, but it was a muggy wet day so I until now when we have this nice wintery sunshine that I can see the difference.

I need to learn how to not chicken out at the edges of the panels when sanding next!

I don't think it's the first time a butcher body shop have had there whisked way with it... Think I might finish the sanding then get you to paint the rest :lol:

Wish your guys had said :lol: would explain good sheeting and not the greatest of beading  I went to town on it on Friday with AF rejuvenate followed by C2.. First time I have used gtech on the car (other than glass) and I quite liked it....

your wing/bumpers look awesome the panels I need to finish look pretty good and the door I haven't sanded but removed some of the "smart repair" bodge looks horrid :tumbleweed:

Hope the busy period keeps up  soon be Christmas


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

jason ,

Just found this picture i think its the only finished photo i have , and even then its long distance :lol:










made a change to not have just loads of black cars in too :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:thumb:awesome work with this focus


----------

